# Pigeons in need of adoption, Rochester. NY



## Hoss (Oct 15, 2002)

A friend who works at the local humane society (in Rochester, New York) asked me to forward this note about some adoptable pigeons who have been waiting at the shelter since October:

http://lollypop.org/org/org53.asp?orgid=53

They look like real cuties, but unfortunately I don't have the room to take them in. If you're interested, please follow the "Contact Us" link on the left side of the page. Thanks!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 15, 2002)

I forgot to mention: the web page says they're 7 years old, but that's just the default value it shows when no age is entered. The shelter doesn't know how old these birds are.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

I hope some interested parties will be on shortly. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Hoss,

I've seen these birds before in Petfinders and they are quite beautiful. I hope someone here who lives in the area can give them a home and that the shelter will hold on to them until they are placed.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...they are lovely birds, I sure hope one of our members who lives there, responds and they get a good home.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

What breed of pigeon are they, and how many would I get? They look like a roller or a tumbler. If it is a tumbler, I might be interested.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 15, 2002)

pigeonkid1046 said:


> What breed of pigeon are they, and how many would I get? They look like a roller or a tumbler. If it is a tumbler, I might be interested.


Unfortunately I don't know what breed they are, and I don't think the shelter knows either. Sorry.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

by the looks of it they are tippler's

friend in ireland had 2 of them but differ colors


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

opps tumbler's*


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

*where is the pictures?*

Heyy guys,
I'm trying to view the pictures of the bird. But for some reason I can't view it in the site so someone already saw it please send me the direct link or upload the pictures to this site. Thanks


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

*i would take it*



Hoss said:


> A friend who works at the local humane society (in Rochester, New York) asked me to forward this note about some adoptable pigeons who have been waiting at the shelter since October:
> 
> http://lollypop.org/org/org53.asp?orgid=53
> 
> They look like real cuties, but unfortunately I don't have the room to take them in. If you're interested, please follow the "Contact Us" link on the left side of the page. Thanks!


if u want i can take 2 of them a female and a male so if u want u can send em to me and i can pay for the shipping


----------

